# everyone remembers Ninja Turtles!



## drew.dover (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm quite new around here, so I figured I'd post some and get some comments and critiques on some of the things I've been working on.
This idea came to me late at night a couple weeks ago and I've thrown a few of them together for one of my classes and here are my results!

this is probably my favorites! Lets see if anyone can tell me what kind of stereo donatello is standing on!




donatello&amp;shredder sparta by drew.dover, on Flickr




donatello&amp;shredder kick by drew.dover, on Flickr



donatello&amp;shredder jump by drew.dover, on Flickr



donatello&amp;shredder dodge by drew.dover, on Flickr

C&C are welcome!
Drew


----------



## MitchStrp (Feb 7, 2013)

Im assuming you put the Drew Dover Initials on the cup in the last photo, if so how did you do that and make it so clean.


----------



## drew.dover (Feb 7, 2013)

of course I reduced the opacity of that layer to about 50%. I then used the Warp tool under Transform tool, and played with the Initials until it looked good. dragged the center of the Initials down and took the sides up a little. The movements were very slight.


----------



## cwcaesar (Feb 7, 2013)

I remember the Ninja Turtles; one of my favorites as a kid/teenager.  Very cool images!


----------



## Demers18 (Feb 7, 2013)

Those are awesome! I used to love the Ninja Turtles. Leonardo was my favorite.


----------

